# paint or carpet stringers



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

How about just doing a carpet runner up the center of the stairs. You could then paint the exposed part of the risers, and have the stairway maintain more of it classic look than wrapping everything with carpet.


----------



## sandyg (Dec 22, 2007)

*thanks for your input troubleseeker*

If the stairs were in good condition I would have considered a runner, but they have been covered in carpet since before we bought the house 27 years ago. I pulled back some carpet to see the finish on the steps and they'd need a total refinish job. Aside from that, when the homeowners before us added the upstairs addition they didnt lay hardwood so the upstairs flooring is carpet over plywood. We didn't want the extra expense of putting in a new floor upstairs, or a new staircase and we like having the carpet upstairs to muffle the footsteps of the people walking around up there. So we will be replacing the 27 year old carpet with new carpet on the stairs and in the hallway.
So not carpeting the stairs is not an option at this time.

It comes down to painting or carpeting the stringers,I'm leaning toward the carpet and would love some more suggestions.
thanks
have a great day,

sandyg


----------

